# Help Needed, Pigeon With Broken Leg!!!



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey there guys... I need help with a pigeon I just found. He doesnt fly, and his right leg seems to be broken. It's lose, but he can move it sometimes... I have pigeons since I was 11 yrs old... I know almost everything about pigeons but I never had a situation like this one... can anyone help... here are some pics of how he looks now... 

























... please if anyone knows about this, and is able to help... I will apreciate it a lot... thanx...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for taking in this pigeon and helping him. You say he doesn't fly, either. Is he eating and drinking? Does he feel thin? From the photo it looks as though his toes may be broken. I don't know how to treat that type of injury, but hopefully someone will come along soon who has had experience with broken legs. 

Where are you located? The bird should be seen by a vet or rehabber. In the meantime, keep him warm and comfortable. A dog kennel or large box lined with a towel or old rags will do. Offer him plenty of clean water and pigeon mix if you can get it; if not, wild birdseed or dove mix from a pet store will do for now. He should also have pigeon grit. But you know all this if you've kept pigeons. I wasn't quite clear from your post--do you currently have pigeons? If so, please keep this bird quarantined. 

-Cathy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this noble pigeon.

What an interesting shaped forehead and beak! Great profile!

The leg may be broke or just sprained, but an avian vet or rehabber can make that determination. 

Be sure to keep the bird warm, offer him a soft donut shaped towel to lie on. He needs to have activity limited for now, maybe a box or small cage will do. 

Here is some links to check for some help. Be sure to call first and make sure they are "pigeon friendly" which means they won't put him to sleep, but actually look out for the birds best interest.

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

Please do get back with us to answer us about if he is eating and drinking and such, thank you.

*Okay, the other thread says he did give it food and water*


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Here are some pictures of the pigeon...*

Well.. the pigeon looks extremely healthy.. I cannot afford to take it to the VET for now... so if there is a posibility of me taking care of the problem i would apreciate the advise and the instructions... I can provide as many pictures as needed. The leg seems to be strong but he doesnt put the weight of the body on it... he can lay down normally and move the upper part of the leg. ( it is a female )


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, this is a very beautiful bird.
Our member Pidgey has good instructions on how to care for a broken leg. Hang in there, he will be on shortly and give you the info you need.
Until then follow the advice given by Treesa and Cathy.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello el cangrejo...!


Wow, gorgeous Pigeon..!


Might have some Scandaroon in his/her ancestrty...


Hard to say from here if the Leg is broken or sprained or if it is a sprain up in the thigh or hip.

I would guess toward the latter, as there seems to be little or no lateral displacement...but, they will need a few weeks to mend, either way.


I see one little poop there in the images, but, would you describe for us what their poops are looking like?


Is the Bird intersted in eating ? 


You can set them up with a small towell or tee-shirt losely rolled and bent into a kind of 'U' shape for them to lay in so their Leg is able to rest easily as this will supprt their body from the sides.


Where are you? Maybe one of use lives near by...?

This may also have been someone's pet or kept-Bird or House-Bird who escaped their Aviiary or became way-layed on a flight or injured while on a homeing flight. Scandaroons, and other old breeds of Carriers and so on are of course talented Homers and are so flown sometimes.

Even if no leg-band, I would conside this a possibility...oweing somewhat to their appearent tameness and comfort in what otherwise, for most ferals, would be rather a trying situation what with being held and examined and photographed and so on.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*In fact I think it's from the cropper family*

This pigeon doesn't come directly from the cropper famil, ... but there is a conection between cropper and something else... her glove can get really big.. almost same size as body. I gave her food rich in vitamins, water, and some company... right now she is in company of my perikeets and my yound parrot.


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Well... what can i say*

This bird's poop seems pretty normal to me... I dont see any difference between this one and the ones I used to see when I had carriers and croppers 2 yrs ago in my home country. The poop is kind of yellow cuz she ate wild bird seeds at that time.. I've been giving her mix of my birds food and also wild bird seeds. I could say that this pigeon eats better than me!!!

It's strong, healthy and active... its just that doesnt stand for long because of the leg problem... I live in Miami, Florida, U.S.


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Please Observe This Picture*

As swown in this picture the bird doesnt move the fingers... guess I could call it like that.. well.. they are always almost retrieved to the center with no movement.










I presume this bird had a previous owner who had continous contact with the bird due to the easy outgoing personality of the bird.. she doesnt get that scared and wild when someone aproaches.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the bird dangles its leg like a rag doll does, it is possibly broke, if he holds it stiff and rigid it could be either.

Is there any swelling around the leg, does it look different from the good leg?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the thing to do first is take scissors and slowly and carefully clip the feathers very short up the leg, inside and out. This will allow you to see a little better so that you can determine where the break is, if possible. If it's near the joint of the hock, you may not be able to find it without radiography (X-Ray) but it won't matter much as the treatment is probably going to be the same anyway. We can use simply 2" wide masking tape and a sliver of wood about 1 to 1-1/2 inch long by 1/4" wide and 1/16" inch thick (like a popsickle stick or a doctor's tongue depressor) as a stiffening rod. I'll send the instructions for that to your email address right now in JPEG format.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi el cangrejo,


When they hold 'up' a Leg with a seemingly limp Foot like this, and if there is no sideways loseness or lose dangle, it is most likely a sprain or a green-stick fracture, and they would be treated alike as for regimen.


This is a frequent sight among the ferals, who merely abide for however many weeks, hopping on one leg till it heals.

For those Birds in our care, letting them have easy access of course to feed and Water and a soft "U" shaped towell or tee-shirt to lay on, is a good set-up for them.

An Electric Heating Pad set to low or medium, and covered in a towell, supplying something like about 100 degrees of warmth, would be appreciated also.

If you are seeing 'yellow' it is not from the Seeds they ate, but from illness or disease.

Here anyway, in the Mojave and it's environs, the presence of 'yellow' is almost always a sign of Trichomoniasis or 'Canker' as may be.


You should check your Bird's throat for any little shapes of yellow clinging to the sides of their throat. They may have these or they may not. if they do, then it is concluseive that they have Canker. If you do not see any, it means nothing as the infection could be deeper down and or elsewhere as well.

If you can, if you have access to an experiences Avian Vet, get a fecal analysis done ( you bring the poops ) and bring the Bird of course also, and have them do a crop smear while they are at it.


Otherwise, get some appropriate meds and treat them for Trichomoniasis or Canker and do so a.s.a.p.

Maybe let them have their own Cage till they are well and feeling better, as the Trichomoniasis could be contageous to your other Birds if Seeds fall into poops and then are pecked by others in their grazings...or, if common water is drank by all.


If we have any Florida members near you, maybe you could get some meds from them.

Otherwise, see about getting some regardless, and get them now.

If any Pigeon Clubs or Fanciers in your area, they may have some.

Otherwise, use 'Next Day Air' from Siegals, Foys or other Pigeon supply places so you would have it on Tuesday anyway.

'Ronidazole' is a very good one to get, but many others, such as 'Spartrix' or 'Metronidazole' or 'Emtryl' or others will work well also.

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Examine the leg carefully going with your fingers as high up to the joint. Make sure there is not bone sticking out.
I remembered only now while reading the posts, that my Giacomo was dismissed by a vet having a broken leg and advised cage rest. I discovered the bone fragments sticking out while I was carefully touching the whole leg, the fracture was where the leg is covered by feathers, hard to see.

I am in Miami. You can get my # from the directory and call me if you need any help with this bird.
Also consider the future of this bird. This is some kind of breed and obviously someones pet, so you will not be able to release him.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti, 

That's one reason to clip the feathers real close. Anyhow, I did send an email with all the applicable pages on different splinting techniques. If it's uncomplicated, this is probably the best one though:

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's great Pidgey, thanks.
Hope it is an uncomplicated injury and heals well.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great drawing Pidgey! Thank you for sharing.

I do hope it isn't compound either...poor baby.


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*tahnks everyone...*

Well... PIDGEY I really tahnk you for sending me such useful information, I will do as much as posible... now you got me scared... this bird is right next to my other birds ( 2 perikeets and 1 parrot ) if its like you said and this bird has canker or the other thing... Should I put him away from my birds? .. I do not have the knoweldge to threat those diseases.. no one from my family does... Are there any clubs or some place I could take the bird here in Miami?
- I'am really out of my power to take care of this bird if the problem has that level... Please any help or suggestion is apreciated!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you suspect the bird has canker he needs to be seen and treated asap.
Also it is wise not put him together with any other bird, now if they are in the same room but in separate cages, it's not as bad, but separate rooms is better just in case the new bird has any airborne transmittable disease.

I am in Miami and there are no places to take a pigeon I know off. Clubs might help you, but unlikely.
There is an avian clinic you can have your bird treated, but be prepared to pay big bucks (60$ just the consultation).
I can provide you with some meds if needed, but you have to know what is wrong with the bird, if indeed it is canker.
What is it exactly what you have found in the bird to be wrong?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti,

Well, earlier in the thread el cangrejo said that the bird had pooped yellow and that set Phil's alarm bells ringing so he mentioned it in his post. Otherwise, el cangrejo has thought that the bird was healthy.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi el cangrejo, 


Every day you wait to get the meds, is another day in which the illness, ( while prospective/probable at this point and not definitive, ) will progress.

Today is Tuesday, yesterday was Monday..tomorrow will be Wednesday...and so on...and...

Just make sure this Pigeon has his own Seeds and Water which others may not share...

This illness would be contagious through common drinking Water, or poop tainted seeds. Otherwise it is nothing to worry about contageon wise.

And if he is in a Cage in a room where the other Birds are, I doubt there is any thing to worry about if you merely wrap the lower several inches of his Cage with some paper or cardboard so no Seeds tainted with possible poops can fall out for others to graze on, and no other Beaks can reach in to peck at Seeds in his Cage.

That is all I would do, or all I tend to do in such cases.

Get some Ronidazole, or other anti-Trichomona meds, and, allow him the proper dosages and regimen, and, in-a-week or so all should be fine.

Easy to do...and at this point, is what I definitely would do.

Either go on-line tonight and order some Next-day-Air meds from Siegals, Foys or whomever, or, tomorrow morning start making Calls in your broader area to find Pigeon People, Pigeon club's members, rehabbers, Vets or Farm and Poultry Supply places who may have the right meds for this.

Ronidazole, Metronidazole, "Spartrix", Dimetridazole, or others are the usual recourse.


Tripical Fish Stores carry some kind of Metronidazole for treating Fish, who also get Trichomona infections, and this is fine also but may require some math to determine the right dosage for a Bird.



Have you made the "U" shaped soft cloth for him to lay on?

Too, what with the cold snap lately in your area, maybe get an electric Heating Pad set up with a towell on it so the Bird in his "U" shaped comforter-cloth can be a nice 'wrist' temperature and save his energy for healing instead of useing it to keep warm...try low, or medium settings and one or two towell layers to get the temp 
'right' for where the Bird actually is on it. The temp should be nice if you press your wrist down and hold it there for 30 seconds or so.

If he is still eating allright, of course make sure he has all the nice Seeds he likes...!

If you have access to an experienced Avian Vet , then of course bring him and get an examination, being a tablespoon of freshest poops for getting a fecal analysis, and have them do a Crop swab and analyse it also.

I amthinking the Leg is a high sprain..but too it could be a broken or cracked bone.

If it is not loose in a 'sideways' kind of way, or bending where no actual joint should be, it likely will mend well with time and rest and a "U" shaped cloth to lay on where Seeds and Water are in easy Beak-reach...whether it is a crack or a sprain.

Let us know?

Best wishes to you both..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

*I have checked... Nothing seems wrong*

I checked the poop for two days... well... the first day he pooped yellow ( that's the picture ) but for now it's green... I mean this bird has nothing inside the beak... looks really healthy.. even gaining weight... he may be more comfortable than me... he has food, water, heat, U-shape Bed, Own Cage, Beautiful view of sunset, and some company... 

if I was a bird that would be my perfect home... he just doesnt have freedom to fly... lol... well about the meds.. as of now... I have his leg under treatment... I did follow the instructions... I have contacted a VET in a neighbor County and I will take the bird to be inspected there... I sincerely dont think this bird has more than just a leg with little damage... as days were passing by I observed that there he is comfortable and seems happy... 

That makes me think he doesnt have any other pains than the leg... The poop seems green,. ( pretty hard , Not liquid ) he eats lige 3 grams of seed daily... I WOULD SAY THIS BIRD IS LIKE CAMELS... HE EATS TO STORE FOR HARD TIMES.. lol...

I apreciate the help,... I will come back to this forum with further information... for now there seems to be no problem... Lets think that everything is under control... and see what happens... Thanks to everyone

... pidgey, pdpbison, Reti, Theresa, and everyone who showed interest in helping... Thank you all... !!!!!!!!


----------



## patti (Dec 1, 2005)

could this be a nerve injury?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Reti,
> 
> That's one reason to clip the feathers real close. Anyhow, I did send an email with all the applicable pages on different splinting techniques. If it's uncomplicated, this is probably the best one though:
> 
> Pidgey


pidgey, i had put up a threads but then fond this post, the leg is broken high up on the fibula, will te same splint work for this, it seems to have broken at an acute angle just under the joint, where s the best position for the splints of wood, thanks for your help,

I have tried mybest in the meantime to splint it as best as possible, the bird was a bit stressed ,


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realise I had not posted the end of the story.

4 Weeks after having the pigeon with a sponge on its leg so it would not have to put all its weight on it... I took of the sponge and it could walk perfectly.

I let it go, and wandered for a bit on my house (pigeons usually stay in a house if they have been there for 1 month or more... specially if they can recognize the area in which they were kept.) So I had to take it away from home and let it go around the place where i found it to begin with. 

It flew well, and never to be seen again. 

Thank you all for reading, and helping.


----------

